# Smokin on a Char Griller Wrangler w/out a firebox



## dobyme (Apr 2, 2013)

First off, brand new to smoking and this site but I was able to get a Char Griller from a friend for a good price. It does not have the side firebox. It is just the basic Wrangler Char Griller model.

Can anyone give me a some quick instructions on smoking ribs or a brisket on it or let me know if you would even  recommend trying it. I would not do a large brisket  but I have no clue how many wood chips I would need to maintain the temp around 200-250 degrees to cook a brisket for 8 hours I believe it would take 6-8lb brisket.  I could be wrong on those hours also.

I could not find any "how to's" online for Wrangler model w/out the firebox.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 2, 2013)

well ok then..  I use a chargriller without the SFB as well..  here's some things I did to mine...

a charcoal basket at one end... 5"wx5"hx17"L.. 3/4" expanded flat metal...It sits off the bottom of the CC so ashes can fall out and not smother fire...there is also a divider in the center for shorter smokes (takes up the width of one porcelain grate)

View media item 156383
I put an extension of the exhaust vent to make it come down to grate level on the inside of the lid when closed..  It is 3 inch dryer vent...

View media item 135445
I also bent the sides (ends) of both the bottom half and the lid so that it would close up a little tighter...  some have went as far as putting angle iron around the bottom half and put fireplace rope on that.. that when the lid is closed the edge of the lid will sit down into the gasket...  and then I line the whole inside of the bottom half with aluminum foil (heavy duty, doubled) being careful not to poke holes in it... This helps to slow down all air leaks...  at the intake vent I will cut out just the bottom half of the vents worth of tin foil to block off the top half of the intake vent..  You will find it doesn't take much air to keep it at temp... 

hope this helps some

PS.  I also removed the swinging rack as it got in the way for beer can chickens

View media item 135444


----------



## dobyme (Apr 3, 2013)

thanks for the information Jck.  A few follow up questions.Under your chicken is that were the wood is or is that just a drip pan for the juices to go into underneath? So you line the entire bottom of the Smoker with Aluminum foil?


----------



## dobyme (Apr 3, 2013)

Sorry looks like it is a drip pan for the juices. Do you ever choose to put some wood on top of the charcoal?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 3, 2013)

oh yes..  I mix little chunks of wood (a little bigger than a briquette) all threw the unlit charcoal..  about 6-8 pieces...  sure If you think it needs a little more smoke throw a chunk or 2 right on the hot coals....the picture of unlit coals didn't have any chunks mixed in...  sorry...

yes..  it's a catch pan under the bird..

I take the stock charcoal grate out when I line the CC with foil...  then put the grate back ( on the bottom, not hanging from hooks) in and use for a ash catch pan under the "Charcoal basket"..  and there again the picture doesn't have the foil in it...


----------



## disturbed1 (Apr 3, 2013)

nice looking mods


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 3, 2013)

disturbed1 said:


> from the looks of the charcoal basket there is a divider in it one half for charcoal the other for wood



Never thought about half wood and half charcoal...   hhhmmmmmmm...

The divider is for short cooks of up to 5 hrs or so.... less fuel .. (maybe 2 dozen or less of briquettes for each half )   when I only use half the basket I will put the 6-10 lit coals up against the divider and unlit coals....  

For long cooks I fill about 3/4 full with the mixture of chunks and briquettes...  leaving a little open hole on the end to put my 6-10 lit coals...  

I only light the 6-10 coals about half way...  It gets warm fast with the heat right inside the CC...  so you don't need red hot starting coals....

throw a chunk or 2 of wood on after the fire has settled down at start up


----------



## dobyme (Apr 9, 2013)

Well the Brisket I did turned out pretty well. Just a 4lber. turned in a little bit tougher then I woudl have liked but i will be using a spray bottle with apple juice from here on out. Thanks for all the the tips.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 9, 2013)

Did you do those mods ?   If so I did they work ?


----------



## dobyme (Apr 11, 2013)

No. I wanted to go ahead and take some of the stuff I had read on and just see how it performed without the mods. Next time I will be putting the aluminum foil down for sure to help hold some heat.


----------

